# Middlebury, CT



## Dalmatian90 (Nov 5, 2012)

No further details other then what was in the paper:



> By, DAVID P. McKAY, [email protected]
> FOX CT
> 1:33 p.m. EST, November 4, 2012
> 
> ...


----------

